# Non-matting harness??



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Belle's hair is getting longer which I love I've noticed her hair where the harness rubs is getting matted & I'm having a hard time keeping up with it.

She doesn't like me constantly taking it on and off so I've just left it on her during the day and take it off at bedtime. 

Any suggestions on a non-matting harness that can be left on during the day and while shes in her crate??


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmm...

To be honest, they shouldn't have anything on while in a crate. It can snag and they can get stuck, hurt themselves, or the scariest saddest would be strangling themselves.

So dogs should really be nekked when crated.

How about an easier to put on harness?

Does her current harness go over her head?

Grace HATES and over the head harness.

We use the scrappy pet one (buddy belt would be another option)... she steps into it. She actually sets herself up now when she knows we will put it on...she leans back and offers me her front paws


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think any harness has the potential to mat if left on that long. I think that the length of time a harness (or clothing) worn is directly proportional to the matting potential. I would recommend the buddy belt or scrappy pet harness-- they don't mat as much. But, if you want to keep the matting to a minimum, it definitely should not be worn all day.


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

My mom watches Belle during the day & Belle loves to go outside and play in the snow (she's bell trained) so she's always asking to go and play so it just got easier for to leave it on her....this has only been recent btw. I had my fear of that as well at first for sure (trust me I'm a paranoid freak) however she's never in her crate for that long, nothing for her to catch it on, and its fitted properly. The kind of harness she currently has is similar to this little purple one...have to put it over the head...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Dear--Not the best thing-Left On That Long--They Will Matt And Safty Comes First-Iam Always Learning New Things.*

*I Only put on a vest harness if Yogi Is Going Somewhere. But I Put Other Little Shirts On Him Or Snuggies To Keep Him Warm In Winter.*
*And Still If His Hair Is Getting Long-I Do Get A Mat Or Two.*

*Your Baby Will Get used to putting on and taking off of the harness,or you can do what i do--chase Yogi around till i catch him.*
*Ok-Maybe A Cheerio or2*
*good luck!*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a beautiful Silk Harness for Chrissy that was made by Foxypups and there is a website that you can look for. She has quite a variety of colors and her prices are very reasonable and very lovely to work with. Silk is supposed to help with the matting issues even though matts do occur with longer hair. you might want to give it a try and order one.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mia has a step-in harness and she has also learned that I need her front paws to put it on. When we get back from walking, she has learned to stop so I can take it off because she knows she gets a kiss and a treat for being so good on her walk.


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok that's great I'll look into those...thanks guys!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

At first I thought of that idea too but it doesn't work! I wanted to leave it on cause Boo goes out a lot since I was trying to potty train him but I ended up just taking it off. He just has a collar on so that when I'm at work my family can just put on the leash quick to go outside, right beside my door but for walks the buddy belt is good!


----------

